# Todays Privy Dig. Sunday May 7th 2017.



## hemihampton (May 7, 2017)

Me & Tom got out to dig some more Privies today. Probed out some crunchy spots but they were small & shallow, so we just did some test holes. first holes looked like a dud with some 1930's screw tops, ketchup bottles & other worthless condiments. SO, Tom gives up on the hole & goes off to probe some better stuff. me being persistant I keep digging this dud. I did end up digging 2 cool embossed druggist bottles & Lash's Bitters which surprised Tom. Meanwhile Tom is digging a new spot next to me. He pulls out 2 Mrs Winslows. Meanwhile I started digging a new hole on other side of him. do a test hole & hit some stuff. But it kind of peters out being pretty much a dud. Tom fills his hole in & I'm about to fill mine in when I probe the walls one last time. In one back corner I feel some stuff. I start digging in back corner & hit a bottle, ends up being a blown tooled crown top Hires from possibly late 1890's. It's a tall skinny bottle. Then I hit another tall skinny bottle but a blob top. I figure just another Hires but the early to mid 1890's blob version. NO, This one is the tall skinny Mitchells Hutch from Detroit. Cool. Then I hit another Hutch. A killer Mt. Clemens hutch. By now I'm going under the Fence of Neighbors yard & got a huge overhang of dirt & can't reach back any farther & I think I'm just starting to hit 
 the good stuff. But had to give up. Luckily the neighbor gave us permission to dig his back yard a few weeks ago so might have to re hit this one from other side of the fence. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 7, 2017)

More Pics. LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (May 7, 2017)

Dude. What sweet bottles. You gotta go back soon. Sweet finds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 7, 2017)

Forgot this bottle. I was told it was a tough one but it has a broken top. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 7, 2017)

Nice finds!  I really like that Mitchell's bottle, never seen anything quite like it.  Detroit has some really nice bottles.  Real shame about that Port Huron bottle.  I'd still keep it until I found a better example though!


----------



## sandchip (May 8, 2017)

Good stuff, Leon!  Thanks for sharing 'em with us.


----------



## nhpharm (May 8, 2017)

Love that Hutch...tombstone slug but round slug layout!


----------



## botlguy (May 8, 2017)

As always, a pleasure to hear your story and see your finds. I really wish I could dig again, too old and live in a bottle wilderness.
Jim S.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Love that Hutch...tombstone slug but round slug layout!





Odd, I never noticed that before but your right, more like a round slug plate with the lettering/wording in a circle but in a tombstone (or horseshoe) slugplate. Thanks for pointing that out. LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (May 9, 2017)

Cool finds! That Mt Clemens is a winner. Thx for posting pix.


----------



## iggyworf (May 9, 2017)

Excellent! Also love that Mt Clemens one.


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2017)

Any Mt. Clemens hutch is a rare hutch in my opinion. A Friend of mine has a rare Amber Mug base Mt. Clemens hutch, would love to dig one of those or a Cobalt Blue Mt. Clemens hutch. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (May 10, 2017)

That would be pretty awesome!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 10, 2017)

That hutch is a real keeper. In all my 48 years digging I've not seen that tombstone/slug design.


----------



## sunrunner (May 11, 2017)

Ok nice stuff.


----------

